# Removing melted plastic from auto upholstery?



## Carol (Feb 1, 2014)

Around New Years, I went out to get fuel for my generator and had a minor mishap  Unfortunately the cap on the fuel bottle was not screwed on properly, and stupidly, I put the bottle on my back seat instead of the floor.   In transit, the bottle tipped over and leaked in to a thin plastic tray.   The gasoline melted the plastic.  Damn, I can do some dumb things when I'm cold and tired. 

Fortunately I didn't have a lot of gasoline leak out.  I cleaned the mess and aired out the car overnight, Can't smell the gas or even tell the leak happened but I now have pieces of melted plastic fused to my upholstery.  Any advice for removing the remaining plastic before I take the car to an upholsterer for repair?



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 1, 2014)

You might check with a auto detailer, but I suspect that you won't have much luck.  The plastic was chemically melted, and has probably kind of bonded with the seat's fabric.  I'd be kind of afraid to try to use a solvent to loosen it; you might take the seat cover out that way.


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2014)

That's what I was afraid of.  

I received a recommendation for a local auto upholster, when I did a Google Street View of the business, he also had a sign up that indicated he does detailing.  Sounds like a visit is in order.


----------

